# Violet EPS



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Well worth the wait. I'll post some shots once it has been built...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Well worth the wait. I'll post some shots once it has been built...


Is this the first year that Colnago has offered the matching bars with their frames? I wish there was something like that out there for my C50. I tried to have an airbrush artist do something like that on my Ram Bars and it was a complete disappointment.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*bars*

Technically, yes. It is the first year. The post comes with the frameset, of course. I don't know what dealers will be charging for the bars but I can imagine it will be over $1,000. I know, I know...your butt is bleeding. But ya' know....if you got the violet frameset you are almost obligated.

I wish a RAM bar worked for me. And I hope the FSA was painted over. I can just never deal with the bend on those things and they can add weight. These bars seem to have a bend more to my liking, though. And they sure are perty.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, that looks a lot nicer than on the Colnago site. 

On a side note - Are there one piece bars like that to match the matt black EPS?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> Technically, yes. It is the first year. The post comes with the frameset, of course. I don't know what dealers will be charging for the bars but I can imagine it will be over $1,000. I know, I know...your butt is bleeding. But ya' know....if you got the violet frameset you are almost obligated.
> 
> I wish a RAM bar worked for me. And I hope the FSA was painted over. I can just never deal with the bend on those things and they can add weight. These bars seem to have a bend more to my liking, though. And they sure are perty.


Yep, the Ram one piece bars are about 100 grams than the Ram stem and Ram bar two piece system. I went with the Ram bars and a Cinelli Neo stem on my C50 and saved about 90 grams in weight over the one piece Ram bars. I've been riding the original Ram bars for 3 years now and about the only issue I have with them is a little in the drops. So, on the C50 I am hoping that the VRC Ram bars will solve this problem. Still haven't had a chance to put a ride in on thhe C50 though.

Yeah, if I bought an EPS and there was a set of matching bars out there, I would probably buy the matching bars. More than my butt would be bleeding at that price. I would probably be bleeding out of my eyes too. LOL


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm guessing the matching bars are only available with the 'standard' EPS colours.


----------



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm...it seems that the rear fork is different then it shown in Colnago site....or I missing something......nice bike!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

one80 said:


> Wow, that looks a lot nicer than on the Colnago site.
> 
> On a side note - Are there one piece bars like that to match the matt black EPS?


Colnago is NOT offering a one piece bar in the matte black. The reason is that they fear that the sweat and grime from hands will deteriorate the bar.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*nice*

What's the sizing and is it a compact. Looks nice.


WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Well worth the wait. I'll post some shots once it has been built...


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, size 48 in AKVI. Soon to be joined with a matching saddle. The whole kit is a one-off...quite a gem. Our very eager rider is building this up and I'm sure will saturate the net with photos later this week.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

Colnago changed the rear fork shape for small size EPS frames. They confirmed this in an Italian website


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

That new rear end for small frames reminds me of low end specialized frames...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*argh!*

Just my size although I prefer the traditional geometry. Always partial to purple bikes with two custom steels, Marinnoni and Kalavinka in the house.



WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Yep, size 48 in AKVI. Soon to be joined with a matching saddle. The whole kit is a one-off...quite a gem. Our very eager rider is building this up and I'm sure will saturate the net with photos later this week.


----------



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

*Rear Fork....*

When you said "Small sizes" which sizes i'ts include?

Can you please send the the link for the italian's web site?

Thanks,

Ilan


----------

